# All Slavic languages: e-mail / e-book



## nestinari

Hi there.  
I'm making a research about the use of the ''e-terms'' in all Slavic languages. I'm particularly interested in these two words, e-mail and e-book - how are they spelled in your language?

In Bulgarian *e-mail* is officially registered as /*úмейл*/.
(even if the English word is also commonly used)
*The term *e-book* has not been registered in dictionaries yet, so we still use the English term (although I have seen it translated as *e-книга*).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyanista

> I'm making a research about the use of the ''e-terms'' in all Slavic languages. I'm particularly interested in these two words, e-mail and e-book - how are they spelled in your language?


 I have no idea what the official Russian variant is but the most common spelling variants are *и-мейл *and *е-мейл*. You can meet *имейл *as well.. The colloquial term for e-mail is *мыло *(lit. soap). As you probably guessed it is based on the phonetical similarity of the two words.

Sorry, can't tell you anything about e-books, I probably never heard anyone talking about e-books in Russian. I just hope they are not called е-бук because it would sound almost like an obscenity.


----------



## Anatoli

The "official/formal translation" of e-mail into Russian is электронная почта (e.g. отправлять электронной почтой) it is used  sometimes in the spoken language but more often, in speach we say it exactly as it is pronounced in English: e-mail. People who don't know any English may mispronounce it as "yeh-mail" or even "yeh-mile" but that's incorrect. Some people, not knowing how to spell it can write it in Roman letter, including in newspapers.

EDIT:
I've see Cyanista's versions (previous posts) used throughout as welll (имейл, е-мейл) + имэйл, е-мэйл. But it's never э-мейл, etc, although э is the first letter in "электронная"

I haven't seen "e-book" in a Russian text before but after googling, I saw some examples spelled in Roman letters.


----------



## Thomas1

Hi ,

I don't think the words you are doing research on are in Polish dictionaries yet (maybe e-mail) but I can offer the spelling most Polish people use.

e-mail:
e-mail
or colloquially:
mail
I also saw i-majl or majl but they are not so common used, I think.

More formal way to say e-mail in Polish is; "poczta elektroniczna," this is hardly ever heard. 

e-book:
I use the English spelling-- e-book but there exists also "elektroniczna książka."


Regards,
Tom


----------



## Jana337

Czech:

We say "e-mail". You can often see "mejl", which is the exact transcription of "mail". But I have never seen "mejl" with e- in front of it.

E-book - a simple, literal translation e-kniha.

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Czech:
> 
> We say "e-mail". You can often see "mejl", which is the exact transcription of "mail". But I have never seen "mejl" with e- in front of it.


 
This reminds me of something I have forgotten to add.

We use "mejl" too (also the exact transcription of "mail").


----------



## wanderer

You can hear ebook sometimes is translated as 'e-бук' in russian, especially among geeks  
but usually your can hear just 'электронная книга' which is word-for-word  translation of 'electronic book'


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
We sometimes say "e-mail" but more often "mejl", especially in  speech, but the official version is "elektronska pošta" (Cyrillic: електронска  пошта).


----------



## tarik_ze

In Bosnian, *e-mail* and *e-book* are commonly accepted as they are and pronounced as in English, however, official use of these words is *e-pošta* and* e-knjiga*, respectivelly.


----------



## Vader008

In Slovenian,we often say elektronska pošta, or just in English e-mail.


----------



## Anatoli

I'd like to revisit the spelling of "email" in some Cyrillic based languages:

According to http://www.gramota.ru, there are only 2 spellings of "email" in Russian:

 1. имейл, -а
2. мейл, -а

Can we agree to write it like this in Russian?

While looking for info, found many Bulgarian (possibly Serbian, Macedonian) pages with this spelling.


----------



## slavic_one

In Croatian same thing, elektronska pošta or e-mail (pronounced same as in english) and e-book (same as in english) (I don't know if there's a Croatian word for that, if it is, i supposed it'll be elektronska knjiga then).
Yes, sometimes you can see 'mejl' or 'mejlat' (to mail).


----------



## Maroseika

Электропочта - this delightful word was, as far as I know, invented by A. Lebedev, well-known Russian designer. I love it, always use it, however can't call it widespread in Russian.


----------



## Mac_Linguist1

_Електронска пошта_ is the official term (the abbreviated form _е-пошта_ is more commonly used).

The more "geeky" computer users love using English words and so _имејл_ is also used colloquially.

_Е-книга_ is the only term I've come across for e-book but I suppose dictionaries (and therefore a little more puristic) would suggest _електронска книга_.


----------



## Mac_Linguist1

Are there specific terms for the actual emails (the messages being sent)?

E-pisma?


----------



## Anatoli

Maroseika said:


> Электропочта - this delightful word was, as far as I know, invented by A. Lebedev, well-known Russian designer. I love it, always use it, however can't call it widespread in Russian.


Какие еще источники есть?

Имейл - сообщение, письмо по электронной почте. В речи мы говорим английское слово "email", но редко задумываемся, как его написать, поэтому и предлагаю здесь решить. По-моему, это лучше, чем "емейл", "э-мейл" или оставить "email". Хотя многие все равно будут писать по-английски. "Мыло" звучит слишком вульгарно и это разговорное слово, в учебник его не запишешь.

Электропочта или электронная почта- это сама связь или программа в отличие от сообщений по этой почте. Мы также говорим "я пользуюсь имейлом.
Электронный адрес - email address, хотя в речи части мы говорим "у тебя какой имейл?


----------



## Garin

Jana337 said:


> Czech:
> 
> We say "e-mail". You can often see "mejl", which is the exact transcription of "mail". But I have never seen "mejl" with e- in front of it.
> 
> E-book - a simple, literal translation e-kniha.
> 
> Jana



I would just add Czech colloquial name for e-mail, "emajl" - literally "enamel" - derived from Czech phonetic pronunciation of "e-mail".


----------

